# Automator :  Recherche de sites actifs



## Bétélgeuse (9 Novembre 2010)

Je suis en recherche de sites actifs qui proposent un grand nombre de processus clairement expliqués , prêts à l'emploi , d'applications ou d'actions Automator à télécharger en Français . Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2010)

.....


----------



## mtcubix (9 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> .....



waw bompi,  tu sais faire parler les points soulignés


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Novembre 2010)

mtcubix a dit:


> waw bompi,  tu sais faire parler les points soulignés


Bonjour

A un point près ça faisait *Google*   

@+


----------



## David_b (10 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> .....


T'es fou ?! Ya encore plus simple


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2010)

Qu'ils sont taquins !  

Mais le problème avec la demande de Bétélgeuse c'est cette exigence : "en français"... Si l'on exclut à priori les ressources anglophones, le choix devient limité (pas inexistant pour autant cependant). Cela vaudrait le coup de fouiner dans ces répertoires que l'on trouve effectivement avec une petite recherche sur Google :

http://automatorworld.com/
http://automator.us/downloads.html
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/
http://www.macosxautomation.com/automator/
http://www.automatoractions.com/
http://macosx.com/forums/automator-scripts/


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Qu'ils sont taquins !
> 
> Mais le problème avec la demande de Bétélgeuse c'est cette exigence : "en français"... Si l'on exclut à priori les ressources anglophones, le choix devient limité (pas inexistant pour autant cependant). Cela vaudrait le coup de fouiner dans ces répertoires que l'on trouve effectivement avec une petite recherche sur Google :
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Pour avoir en Français ces pages, il suffit de les traduire rapidement en créant une copie de la page lue en un seul clic quel que soit la langue (il faut garder l'original pour être sur que les liens fonctionnerons).

Un AS fait très bien ça, mais défaut ne fonctionne qu'avec Safari et Google comme traducteur.

Jamais utilisé Automator.

Des pages en Français existent, une rapidement trouvé sur ce forum:

http://lasserreg.free.fr/site/download.html

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2010)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Pour avoir en Français ces pages, il suffit de les traduire rapidement en créant une copie de la page lue en un seul clic quel que soit la langue (il faut garder l'original pour être sur que les liens fonctionnerons).
> 
> Un AS fait très bien ça, mais défaut ne fonctionne qu'avec Safari et Google comme traducteur.



C'est bien le problème... La qualité de ces traductions est vraiment problématique dès que l'on aspire à avoir un peu mieux que le sens général d'un texte. Ceci dit, pour de l'anglais technique, sans termes trop ambigus ou syntaxe complexe, ça peut suffire effectivement.


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est bien le problème... La qualité de ces traductions est vraiment problématique dès que l'on aspire à avoir un peu mieux que le sens général d'un texte. Ceci dit, pour de l'anglais technique, sans termes trop ambigus ou syntaxe complexe, ça peut suffire effectivement.


Bonjour

Il y existe des sites, qui quand on comprend pas un terme technique  on va regarder, le plus rapide c'est vous (sinon a quoi servent les forums)   

On peu plaisanter? 

Je sais mon idée est nulle, mais lire l'original et la traduction cote à cote ça permet souvent de comprendre la mauvaise traduction et trouver le sens de la recherche.

@+


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2010)

En plus les mauvaises traductions sont bien plus rigolottes que les bonnes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2010)

Certaines traductions par des humains sont bien aussi, non pas malgré, mais du fait même de leur fidélité au texte original : la notice en français du Lubitel, appareil photographique fabriqué jusqu'en 1988 en URSS, comprenait la mention "*Il est interdit de démonter l'appareil*". Les sanctions en cas de désobéissance (Sibérie, peloton d'exécution ?) n'étaient pas précisées.


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2010)

Du Lubitel ? Je croyais que tu parlais de l'iPhone...


----------

